# Pronunciation: 掺和



## yuechu

大家好！

I was watching a TV show today (我的博士老公) and heard the word 掺和. I think it was pronounced chānhe instead of chānhuo. Which pronunciation would you say is more common? (are they both considered correct?)
Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

When 和 is a verb means "to stir", it pronounced huo2 or huo4 (at least in some Northern dialects). 和 in 掺和 fits the meaning. Therefore, I personally accept both chan1he and chan1huo.


----------



## Sprity

I prefer 搀和he personally


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Chanhuo sounds more correct to me


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone, for your replies!


----------



## Skatinginbc

It depends on the context.  If the phrase is used to mean 參與干涉(摻和 huo4, 攪局), then I would not accept chan1he2 (摻合, 混合).


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> It depends on the context.  If the phrase is used to mean 參與干涉(摻和 huo4, 攪局), then I would not accept chan1he2 (摻合, 混合).


I don't think this difference exists in Mainland China.


----------



## monkeydong

SuperXW said:


> I don't think this difference exists in Mainland China.


first of all, i want to say this is really interesting, because i'm from mainland china, and all my life i never heard 'chan huo', i always say 'chan he', and my friends are like this too.
BUT TODAY, i have chacked the Xinhua Dictionary（which is a Standard grammar dictionary）, and it tells me, that should pronounce as *chān huo(no tone)*


----------



## Sprity

In my opinion,
When talking in daily life,"chan he" is better;
When in exams,"chan huo" is better.

Here're more similar words in fact,like "一模一樣"--the common pronunciation:"yi muo yi yang";however the right pronunciation:"yi mu yi yang".
You can search with keyword"容易讀錯的字" for more.
Sometimes when you choose the right pronunciation in daily talk instead of the common one,it will be more difficult for others to understand what you really mean.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I don't think so spirity. Both chanhuo and chanhe exist in daily life, and some people choose one and others choose the other. It is the same with 一模一样.


----------



## Sprity

That's just my opinion,which people around me also agree and do so.
I don't know the situation in other parts of China.

Moreover,only a few people here know the right pronunciation,and most do not.We have to meet what "the most ones" do. On the other hand,we are born to speak like "the most ones" and we have already been used to it.We just get to learn about the right pronunciation later in school,and we even feel a bit strange about the right one.


----------



## Jasis

Actually no different for us. We normally neither say _chānhe_ nor _chānhuo_, instead, we say _chānh_. We just quickly slip the guttural _h_ after chān.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I honestly _do _make a distinction between 和 huo4 'stir up, whisk something to make a batter, mix up' and 和/合 he2 'combine, join, harmonize'.    
《文明小史》与他们甚么相干? 怎么也和在里头? (= 怎么也摻和在里头? ) ==> It is huo4 for me. 
OK, say, there is no difference between 摻和 huo4 and 摻和 he2 in Mainland Mandarin.  Is it also correct to say "与他们甚么相干? 怎么也和 he2 在里头?"


----------



## fyl

I think it's not about huo4 vs he2. It's about huo vs he (both are 轻声). You see it can even be a 'h' for Jasis #12.
I have heard of both chan1huo and chan1he, but not chan1huo4 or chan1he2. And in fact, 'he' is more colloquial because it is 'lighter'.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Got it.  It's a reduced syllable.  Thanks, fyl.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I don't think anyone would say he2 in 和面, 和稀泥. 

But as for 掺和, I think perhaps most youngsters, for the absence of it in their dialects, don't learn it in their daily life, and they pronounce it 和he as a result. The situations of 搅和, 拌和 are the same.


----------



## fyl

I would say huo2面 and huo4稀泥
I'm not sure how much dialectal usage matters.. Because 掺和 搅和 拌和 exist in my dialect and they are all huo5, and a he5 would not be understandable, but when I say 普通话, I will definitely use he5. Perhaps the Beijingish Mandarin is another daily life dialect appears on TV and Internet for me.. For the he5 sound, I wouldn't connect it to he2.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我忙得緊, 別在這裡窮攪和 ==> I always pronounce 攪和 jiǎohuo.  If 摻和 is commonly pronounced as chānhe in Mainland China, does that mean 攪和 is also commonly pronounced as jiǎohe?  That would sound really strange to me.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I can accept 掺he and 拌he but not 搅he.


----------



## SuperXW

I have no problem with either 搅huo or 搅he.


----------



## tigery6

掺和_百度百科
中文名 掺和
读 音 chān huo
*错误读音*
chān hè
chān he
cān he
chān hé
Well, it doesn't make much difference to my ears. Although it says on the book one pronounciation is correct, both are acceptable since there are so many dilacts here in China. But I suggest you to follow the books coz you might have to take exams.


----------



## Renaf

I am up for tigery, it should be read as "chan1 huo(no tone)"，People who have taken 普通话水平测试（ National Proficiency Test of Putonghua）should have gotten trapped by this question before.


----------



## darren8221

To me (a Taiwanese) I've heard a mixture of huo4/huo/he, and sometimes people say something like hue which is unclear.

I personally think all of them are acceptable as long as 摻 is understood.

(But most of all this verb is replaced with a funny Taiwanese verb la2-la2-e.)


----------



## Youngfun

We could also consider it a reduced syllable in pronunciation, if we think about how 时候 is often pronounced shí he(r) in Northern accent.


----------

